# All Terrain Wagon at Northern Tool for $60



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Check out this wagon at Northern Tool for $60


Add a couple of Berkeley bolt on Rod Holders  on each side and you got pretty good beach cart for under $90


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Not recommended! I have one I bought from Lowes a few years ago, and this thing does NOT go through the sand well at all! Terrific for pier use, but does not play well with sand! BTW, it is a tad bit heavy to boot.


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> Not recommended! I have one I bought from Lowes a few years ago, and this thing does NOT go through the sand well at all! Terrific for pier use, but does not play well with sand! BTW, it is a tad bit heavy to boot.


did ya air down?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

I think most people who have spent under $100 on a cart that goes nicely through the sand used PVC instead. All those carts don't have the right wheels... (except for pier use and them they are ok).


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

magx said:


> did ya air down?


HAH...
you made milk shoot outta my nose


----------



## robschonk (Nov 29, 2006)

Here are some ideas....

http://www.beachcartsusa.com/newideasframe.htm


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

The problem I find with the cart style(around my area anyway) is having direct access to the beach. You have to get it up and down the steps of the crossovers. It's fine with 2 of ya..but sucks by yourself. I saw a post..it's been quite a while back..of a basic 2 wheel hand cart rigged up for the beach. The guy said he built it for that very reason..so he could maneuver steps alone..was pretty cool. If I can find it again..I'll post it.:fishing:


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's a hand truck that I modified for beach use. It works well on stairs at the crossovers, but didn't balance well when pulling on the soft sand. When you lean it forward to pull, you end up bearing most of the weight and the rods hit you in the head.










I ended up going with a Lil' Mate cart. It carries more than the hand truck, is a cinch to push or pull in soft sand, and is small enough I can pick up the entire cart to negotiate a few stairs at a crossover. 










I think the key ingredient of any cart/hand truck/wagon for beach use is Roleeze wheels.


----------

